# $599 Sig P365XL vs $1099 P365XL Spectre Comp Video Review



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

I like your video. and agree with what you say about the comparison of the 2 guns. I've found this our because I also have a 365XL and the Spectre comp. There's not a massive difference in shooting the 2 guns back to back but there's a difference as you said. 
I believe the P365 platform is the best carry option around and Sig is expanding it with the new models especially the new 365 Macro.


----------

